# do they like their tail touched



## montessoritori (Mar 24, 2008)

do your rats like their tail touched?

my rat is so calm and seems so indifferent,
but i didn't know if it was trend for rats to enjoy it or
prefer for it to be left alone.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

My boy don't like picture of his tail taken but he don't mind what I do to his tail. I can pet it twirl it around my finger, he pays it no mind. I know he can feel what I do cause, yeah, I'm guilty of closing the rat tail in the cage door. :-(

But no, mine couldn't care less.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine doesn't mind either, i think.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't think most rats notice the tail much, unless you're pulling on it. Some fastidiously clean rats may forget their tail and leave it mucky...

My boys just tend to look at me like 'hi, mom. head pets now?' and turn around if I touch their tails. *shrug*


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

I think once they get used to it, almost any rat will enjoy it so long as you're not too rough. My rats are getting more and more used to sitting in my hands while I give them a rub down.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I tug on my girls' tails all the time. I've decided it's a form of affection, and they seem to tolerate me.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

My mice would rap there tails around my fingers


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I play with my girls' tails like I play with my human friends' hair ^.^


----------

